# Randy orton..Naked?!



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm actually glad he lost the belt, but I'm so use to seeing him with it or in the title picture. Anyone else agree that he looks naked without the belt?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

DJ2334 said:


> I'm actually glad he lost the belt, but I'm so use to seeing him with it or in the title picture. Anyone else agree that he looks naked without the belt?


Eh, wrestlers look naked 90% of the time anyway.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Orton likes being naked. So it's okay with him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

The one guy i want to do a sex tape lololol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know why I clicked on this thread


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I was expecting a totally different topic... I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

what is this ? fashion TV  ? just kidding OP 

truth is wrestlers have been wearing spandex and boots since burger king was a prince 

lol imagine if one of those "FAKE AND GAY" UFC fans check this thread , boy how wrestling fans are gonna look bad even more :lmao


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I bet gingermadman and Pyro excitedly clicked on this thread the second they saw the title and both were highly disappointed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I don't know why I clicked on this thread


Naked Orton = RATINGS


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Green Light said:


> I don't know why I clicked on this thread


You wanted to see some nakedness, admit it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> You wanted to see some nakedness, admit it


Naked Orton brings the page views...guess he is a draw huh


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

Clicked this expecting something completely different, lol. I love misleading titles.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Naked Orton = RATINGS


Finally a gimmick that works...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*finishes ogling*

He doesn't look naked without a belt if im honest but would it kill him to WEAR the fucking thing down to the ring? Most wrestlers manage it


----------

